# Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intake [TOC, Photos done]



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I was invited to watch the technicians at my VW dealership perform the 32,000 km (20K mile) service inspection on my car last week. One of the most interesting things that I learned is that Phaetons, along with all other VW products sold in ‘cold’ climate regions, come equipped with snow screens on the engine air intakes.
The purpose of the snow screen is to block frozen snow and ice particles from entering the air filter plenum. If snowflakes or ice pellets entered the plenum and then settled on the filter, they would melt, thus making the filter wet, and this would compromise both the strength and effectiveness of the filter. The snow screen traps particles at the entry to the plenum. They will eventually melt and the water will disappear through a drain hole at the bottom of the plenum. 
If the snow accumulation is heavy enough to block the snow screen, the increased vacuum in the plenum will cause a spring-loaded relief valve to open up and admit air into the plenum from the area under the hood, where no snow could be. This is generally harmless, but will cause a slight drop in peak engine performance because the engine will now be using quite warm air from under the hood, rather than cold (ambient temperature) air that is collected from just behind the grille.
The snow screens work very well. In fact, one common problem is that they work TOO well – they tend to plug up with insects, small seeds, bits of grass, and other stuff that works its way along the air intake system to the air filter plenum.
I was a bit surprised to see that the saturation indicator (production code *1L2*) on each of my air filters was fully red, implying that the air filters were 100% dirty. The saturation indicators are little vacuum gauges located downstream of the air filter media that measure delta P between the throttle body intake and ambient air pressure.
*Air Filter Saturation Indicators*
These are only visible when the covers have been removed from the side of the engine.
















The techs removed the two air filters, and to tell you the truth, the filters themselves didn't look all that bad. Once we had a look at the snow screens, though, it was obvious to all of us that the snow screens needed to be cleaned.
To get access to the snow screen, the top cover of the air filter plenum is removed (this is the part that has the saturation indicator built into it), and the air filter is removed from its holder. The snow screen is then found at the lower forward area of the air intake plenum. It is held in place with one Philips screw. When removing the snow screen, take note of how it slides into the little rails molded into the lower plenum assembly
*Finding the Snow Screen*
















_*Left side of engine, snow screen removed*_








_*Right side of engine, snow screen removed*_
















The snow screen itself is easy enough to clean – just rinse it backwards with running water, then gently clean both sides of the very fine screen with hot soapy water and a soft brush. If there is any accumulation of sand and debris in the lower part of the air filter plenum, that will need to be removed with a shop vacuum before washing the lower plenum with hot soapy water, otherwise, the debris might clog the water drain when you wash out the lower plenum assembly. There is a water drain in the lowest point of the plenum, and the water should freely and rapidly run out from this drain when you are washing the plenum interior.
*Cleaning the Lower Plenum and Snow Screen*








*Re-assembling everything*








Don't forget to reinstall both snow screens, and to reset the two saturation indicators back to zero by gently twisting the dial until the red indication disappears.
I do not know if snow screens are provided on cars that are built for warm weather climates. Every VW I have ever purchased in Canada or Switzerland has been equipped with a snow screen.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intakes (PanEuropean)*

I wish our techs would let us go to the back and watch like you get to do. Our laws and rules won't allow us in the back where the techs are. Sometimes they bend the rules though. You seem to really have a cool setup as far as that goes. Wouldn't happen at my dealership (I don't think). My tech likes me and I don't think he'd have a problem with it, it's just the rules that wouldn't allow it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intakes (dcowan699)*

There is a sign on the door of a very big (and very new) VW dealership near my home that reads: _"You are welcome to visit the service area, please ask a service adviser to accompany you". _They even have shop coats and little bump hats (sort of like a miniature construction hard hat) for the customers to wear when they are visiting the shop.
My experience has been that the technicians at all VW dealerships are generally quite happy to have customers visit, as long as the customer is accompanied by a service adviser. I think it takes a lot of the mystery and suspicion out of auto repair costs if the service adviser can invite the customer into the shop area, introduce the customer to the technician, and the technician can show the customer what is being done, how the parts work, why certain parts need to be replaced or why certain work has to be done, etc.
The snow filter cleaning was done for me free of charge, however, if the car was out of warranty, it would probably take the technician about 45 minutes to clean the two filters (it is a real PITA to remove the upper air filter plenum covers on a W12). Now that I have seen the extent of the work required, I won't be concerned about seeing a charge for this on the service invoice after the warranty period is finished.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intakes (dcowan699)*

If I get the chance in Chicago, we'll see if the snow screens are on my car. I'll bet nothing was done to mine down in Texas, if they are there. 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intakes (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_I'll bet nothing was done to mine down in Texas...

Do they even know what snow is in Texas?


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intakes (PanEuropean)*

Now, now, Michael. I seed it ounct.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Wow what dirty Snow!


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Air Filter Service*

I decided to replace my phaeton's air filters yesterday since the service indicators were both red. I observed a few things and I thought I would share them with you.
There are 2 different sets of air filters for the Phaeton. A cold (correction: dusty) climate set which has foam on the bottom and a warm (correction: non-dusty) climate set which doesn't. Additionally, the 'snow screens' that sit in the intake snorkels were both completely clogged on my car. The actual filter element had very little debris because of these screens. I'm not sure if all phaeton's have these screens, or just cold climate cars.
I've decided to run the filters without the foam and with no snow screens in the intake snorkels during the summer. I will re-install the screens and winter filters when I change to my winter wheels.
The car runs noticeably better and the service indicators are staying white instead of red after plenty of spirited driving.








Paul
*Service Indicator*








*Inside the Airbox (snow screen on left)*








*Dirty Snow Screen*








*'Dusty Region' vs 'Not Dusty Region' Filter - Bottom (corrected: see post below)*








*'Dusty Region' vs 'Not Dusty Region' Filter - Profile (corrected: see post below)*











_Modified by pretendcto at 7:20 AM 9-19-2006_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Air Filter Service (pretendcto)*

Paul,
Very interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We'll see what the filters look like come fall. Any way, looks like another spring cleaning project I need to do.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Air Filter Service (pretendcto)*

Thank you for the interesting post, Paul! Two quesrtions: how many miles do you have on the car, and why did you choose to do it yourself (instead of VW service), as I presume your car is still under warranty?
Stefano


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Air Filter Service (Motorista)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorista* »_Thank you for the interesting post, Paul! Two quesrtions: how many miles do you have on the car, and why did you choose to do it yourself (instead of VW service), as I presume your car is still under warranty?
Stefano

My car just had it's 20,000 mile service and it shows 19,505 on the odometer. I had noticed the air filter service indicators were both red but left them figuring it would be taken care of. Well, when I got home, I checked and the air filters hadn't been changed. A quick look at the service schedule and I saw that the first scheduled change is at 40,000 miles. By the way, the old air filters seem very clean. I believe my problem was the clogged snow screens.
Interestingly, the service indicators in the airboxes appear to be actual barometric sensors, not something crude. And, after a few hundred miles, I'm happy to report the service indicators are still completely white and the car is running strong!


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Air Filter Service (pretendcto)*

That's quite interesting - I'm aspproaching 15kmiles, and indicators still completely white - I'll start watching them more closely.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Air Filter Service (pretendcto)*

Hi Paul:
Thanks for the pictures and instructions for the V8. I merged your thread onto the end of a similar post I made concerning the W12, now we have everything in one spot.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Air Filter Service (PanEuropean)*

Also - I wrote the engineers in Dresden a few months ago to ask about snow screens - whether all Phaetons had them, or just the Phaetons exported to 'cold climate' countries. Their response was that snow screens are only provided on vehicles exported to 'cold climate' countries. All of North America is considered a 'cold climate' region.
This means that an owner who uses their car in a warm region of North America (e.g. Florida, Arizona) could remove the snow screens without causing any problems - although it would probably be a good idea to retain the screens and re-install them when the car is sold, just in case it winds up going to a snowy region of the country.
The purpose of the snow screen is to prevent large quantities of very dry powder snow from entering the filter plenum. If large quantities of powder snow are ingested, the snow will melt on the filter element and cause it to become soggy and deteriorate. This problem does not arise with the conventional 'wet snow' that we get in most regions of North America - it is specific to very dry powder snow, the stuff that mountain skiers crave.
Michael


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Air Filter Service (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Paul:
Thanks for the pictures and instructions for the V8. I merged your thread onto the end of a similar post I made concerning the W12, now we have everything in one spot.
Michael

Thanks Michael. I had remembered that post but I couldn't locate it the day I posted mine since the search engine was reporting that it was unavailable. Paul.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Air Filter Service (pretendcto)*

Don't feel bad, I tried to merge the two threads three days ago, but couldn't find the one I made because the search engine was not working.














The Vortex search engine is - uh - hopelessly unreliable, and that's being kind.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Air Filter Service (PanEuropean)*

Are there instructions for removing the side engine covers in the manual? I would like to check the status of my air filters.
Thanks.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Air Filter Service (Itzmann)*

Hi Francisco:
It is very easy to remove the covers over the W12 engine, however, there are some important precautions that must be taken. I will try to make an illustrated post later today showing how to do this. I am at the German Phaeton owners GTG in Wolfsburg today - there are about 30 Phaetons in the hotel parking lot, so, it should not be too difficult to find a W12 engine to take pictures of...








Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Air Filter Service (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for the offer for a photographic tutorial... I looked under the hood and it seems there are just a few screws that need to be removed, so it does not look very complicated at all.
However, I haven't dared, because of the precautions you mentioned I need to take... perhaps you could quickly summarize if there is a hidden contact or wire that one needs to beware of pulling out, and what side it happens to reside on?


_Modified by Itzmann at 2:46 PM 5-7-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Air Filter Service (Itzmann)*

Hi Francisco:
Sorry I can't give you a detailed answer - I am in Sudan now and have very poor internet access. The precautions have to do with how you re-install the decorative covers around the engine (one on each side and one across the back) so as to avoid damage to the engine intake cover. I need to post some pictures of this to explain it. I will try to do it in the next week or so, if I can get a connection that allows me to upload a picture. Right now I am on 9,600 BBS satellite uplink, which means text only.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Air Filter Service (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
You are too nice. There really is no rush. Again, thank you very much for the follow-up.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Air Filter Service (Itzmann)*

Hi Francisco:
Here's the worry: If you don't take the time to align all three of the covers around the engine properly when you put them back on, the middle cover (the one at the back) may rub against the air intake and damage the finish on it, as you can see in the photo below.
The way to avoid this problem is to put all three covers on, but not tighten the screws - there are 6 screws total holding the covers in place. Once the covers are in place, just shift the three of them around (they move as a group) until you have the appropriate clearance at the center rear. In the case of my car, I had to shift the covers as far to the right (driver side) as possible in order to get acceptable clearance of that little part that dips down in the middle.
Also - related to the disassembly that has to be done to let you get to the snow screen - there is very, very little space to get the top cover of the air plenum out. Be patient when you do it. Lastly, don't forget to disconnect and re-connect the snap fasteners on the fabric heat shields.
Michael
*Watch for rubbing when you re-install W12 engine covers!*


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks very much for the detailed pictures and advice. As it turns out, my car _already_ has the scratch on the air intake I needed to avoid.
I took off the covers and both indicators stood at about the 60% mark (somewhere between the minimum 50% and the midpoint 75%). I did not really have ample to time to continue the disassembly/cleaning job, so I put the covers back on. The car now has over 23,000 miles on it.
Will post here once I do the actual cleaning.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

My indicators were about 85% red at 27,000 miles when I took it in for the 30k service. The dealer said he would replace the filters at 40k miles. My car just turned 28.5k yesterday an I noticed the indicators are now 100% red.
I worry about having to wait another 10k before they are to be replaced. Maybe I should check the snow screens? I am disappointed the dieler did not.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Hi Fred:
Actually, be grateful that the dealer didn't replace the filters. You only get one air filter replacement (free), and if you replace them early (like I did), then you just have to spend the money sooner for the next replacement.
I don't think the dealers know much about the snow screens because there is no documentation in the service manual that discusses them. You can take them out yourself and clean them - it's not at all difficult. Just remember that the snow screen itself is quite delicate, it's best to clean it by holding it under running water for a while, then letting it soak in warm soapy water for a while, then holding it under running water again for a while. If you want to rub it to clean it, be very, very gentle, otherwise, you'll tear the screen.
Michael


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_My indicators were about 85% red at 27,000 miles when I took it in for the 30k service. The dealer said he would replace the filters at 40k miles. My car just turned 28.5k yesterday an I noticed the indicators are now 100% red.
I worry about having to wait another 10k before they are to be replaced. Maybe I should check the snow screens? I am disappointed the dieler did not.









My air filters were very clean when I had the 100% red indicators. The snow screens were the problem. I found the job to be very easy, just be careful disconnecting the wire(s) going to the MAF sensors near each airbox.
If you are not comfortable with this procedure, no harm will be done by leaving the situation as it is. The airboxes have spring loaded check valves that will open during high demand to make sure there is enough air flow.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Air Filter Service (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_There are 2 different sets of air filters for the Phaeton. A... set which has foam on the bottom and a... set which doesn't. 

Hi Paul:
Thanks for your excellent post and photos. I just got around to reading it now. The difference between the two filters is not 'winter and summer', as you stated, but 'dusty region' vs. 'not dusty region'. The foam layer is added to filter out dirt before it gets to the paper layer, thus prolonging the life of the paper element.
VW designates North America a a 'dusty region'. I'm not sure why - perhaps it is because some cities don't sweep the streets on a regular basis. Anyway, I have provided an illustration from the VW parts catalog that lists the two filters. This illustration is from the section that deals with the V8 engine, but the section that deals with the W12 is exactly the same - two types of filters are shown, one with foam and one without.
*Parts Catalog Listing for V8 Air Filters*








*'Dusty Region' vs 'Not Dusty Region' Filter - Bottom*








*'Dusty Region' vs 'Not Dusty Region' Filter - Profile*











_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:59 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Air Filter Service (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The difference between the two filters is not 'winter and summer', as you stated, but 'dusty region' vs. 'not dusty region'. The foam layer is added to filter out dirt before it gets to the paper layer, thus prolonging the life of the paper element.

Thanks for the clarification on the foam vs non-foam air filters. I just checked my pro-part listing and it also states dusty vs non-dusty region.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Air Filter Service (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*No snow screens = better mpg?*

Had my 50,000 mile service recently and it's been bugging me that the air intake monitor was at 100% after that.
Decided to dig in and found my air filters were really clean, but the snow screens were flithy. Took those suckers out for good.. Hey, how much snow do I see in Atlanta?
So I'm wondering if I'll see better mpg without them?


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: No snow screens = better mpg? (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_So I'm wondering if I'll see better mpg without them?

Hi Mike,
So let us know if you do see any difference. I have thought about removing mine during the summer months here in Kansas, but just had never bothered. Now it just might be worth it?
Chris B, I know that my car sitting in the garage, with or without snow screens makes no difference in my MPG. But that once every three week drive just might save me $0.07 per round trip.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: No snow screens = better mpg? (mhoepfin)*

Perhaps a better alternative would be to simply clean the screens whenever you change the air filter. This post explains how to do that: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intake.
If you will *never *drive in an area where it snows, they can be safely removed. Cars shipped to hot climate regions (e.g. Singapore) do not have snow screens fitted. But, if you remove them, stow them so that the next owner can re-install them if needed.
Michael


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I've definitely put them aside for safe keeping.
On my normal trip to work, I usually see about 13.5mpg in light traffic (about a 9 mile commute). Today I was at 15.7 average mpg after that drive. Coincidence?
I'll continue to monitor, but I've got to think having those little red wheels pegged at 100% was having some type of impact.
Also, my air filters looked brand new. Which leads me to think the snow screens were doing the job of the filters.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_On my normal trip to work, I usually see about 13.5mpg in light traffic (about a 9 mile commute). Today I was at 15.7 average mpg after that drive. Coincidence?

Certainly not all attributable to the snow screens being removed. Car manufacturers sell their firstborn to get a 5% fuel economy improvement - if they could get 20% by removing snow screens, they would not be there, the car would use inertial separation instead.
Michael


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL. I'm sure there is some placebo effect here with me too, Michael. 
But by the same token, to go from 100% restriction to 0% (just checked the dials again when I filled up) by cleaning the snow screens seems extreme.
Are there any metrics around the performance hit when those are at 100%? Is that measure even significant?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

There is a bypass system that will allow air into the plenum, upstream of the filter, when the snow screen is plugged. The only difference I can think of is that this air is warm (it comes from under the hood), and the "normal" air routing - the air that passes through the snow screen - is at ambient temperature because it is collected through the front grille of the car. Thus, you might get a bit of a drop in peak horsepower output (but only when you demand peak), but otherwise, I don't think there would be much of a change in performance. The mass airflow sensor is located downstream of the air filter, and it would reduce the quantity of fuel injected to compensate for the warmer (less dense) air that would come through the bypass valve.
Michael


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

FYI....I performed this when I first got the car after reading this thread (mine were dirty) one thing to remember is make sure the filter is completely dry before re-inserting.
Not sure if that was already mentioned but mine were still damp and after putting them in the car I believe the car was choking a bit not driving properly (probably air wasn't flowing as smoothly) and the engine light came on. After getting her on the highway after about 5 mins things cleared up (probably because the air dryed them up).


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (derrickonline)*

Hi everybody,
How do you open the filter holders ?
Here is a photo of the filters on my V8. I could not see any way to get access to the filters.
Thanks for your help,
Z.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

Hi Z,
It seems there are 4 screws (one on each corner) of the filter housings. You can remove those screws. If you go back to page 1 in this thread you can see a few screws. Your pictures show those screws as well.
Hope that helps!!
- Adrian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

That's right there are 4 screws some of them are angled a little oddly making it a little tricky to get at, unsnapping the heat shield (the silver thing) should help a little, I think I had to remove/disco my air intake thing as well to allow more working room. If you look in your second picture where the intake meets the air filter box I actually disconnected that when working.


_Modified by derrickonline at 12:06 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (derrickonline)*

Hi Derrick and Adrian, and thanks for your update.
Tonight, I unscrewed the 4 screws, but could not find a way to dismount the air box. The rim of the front fender of the car (the one with the rubber seal on it) prevents me from removing the top of the box and getting access to the filters.
Any ideas ?
Should I dismount something else to be able to open the box ?
Thanks again,
Z.


_Modified by Zaphh at 12:11 AM 7-12-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

Zaph:
The upper portion of the airbox is very difficult to remove (due to extremely tight tolerances all around it) on the W12. It is possible that the same might be true on your car.
FYI, you have to remove the big round tube that carries the filtered air into the engine before you attempt to remove the upper portion of the airbox cover. You won't get anywhere as long as that tube is attached. In practice, you have to disconnect that big tube at both ends (airbox and where it connects to the engine, typically at the MAF, or Mass Airflow Sensor) and then remove it and set it aside.
Michael


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the info.
I disconnected the tubes, opened the airboxes and lo and behold... no snow filters...
Since there can be a lot of snow in Strasbourg, I will ask the dealer who sold me the car to find some.
Cheers,
P.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

The primary purpose of snow filters is to prevent very light, loose powder snow from being drawn into the filter. From what I know of the weather in the Rhine valley, there's not much chance of that happening. The winter temperatures are not low enough to create much powder snow.
If you spend a lot of time at high altitudes driving in snowstorms in (for example) Haute-Savoie or the Central Massif, it might be worth getting them. Otherwise, I would not bother - the disadvantages (they collect sand and dirt) outweigh the probable need for them.
Michael


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
While browsing the latest subjects that came on, I just found a quote by you saying: 
_If you live in an area that absolutely, positively does not get any snow, ever, you can remove the snow screen. But, if you remove it, please keep it with the car and take the time to put it back in when you get rid of the car, in case the car goes to a cold climate area. If you live in (for example) Southern California and you make one trip a year to Tahoe to go skiing, leave the snow screen in there! It only takes about 10 minutes of driving in light powder snow to get enough moisture onto the paper filter element to cause it to disintegrate, then start moving down the tube to the mass airflow sensor. The cost to fix up that little snafu will be a four-figure number._ 
Well, I bought the Phaeton to commute between Burgundy and Alsace, meaning that I get to drive quite a lot in the East of France, including Jura, where I understand that temperatures can get below -10°C easily. I specifically bought snow tyres for this winter.
This makes me wonder whether I'd not rather try to find some snow filters to put in when I switch wheels to snow tyres... for if one day, I encounter this powder snow, it seems from what you say that it will be too late to do anything about it...
Before I try to buy them from VW, would anyone from Texas/Nevada/Sahara/... mind selling (and sending) me some for a reasonable price ?
Thanks,
P.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

The snow filters are very inexpensive - likely no more than €15 each, plus the small cost of one screw to retain each one. Likely it would be less expensive for you to order them from your local dealer.
I would be surprised if a car delivered to France did not have the filters in it, although I suppose an argument could be made that you might not need them in the far south-east.
Michael


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
I have been less than impressed by the VW dealer I bought my Phaeton from. He is located in Normandy, which sees snow each and every winter. I very much suspect that upon changing the air filters, the mechanics must have tossed the snow filters away, seeing how much they were blocked.
Btw, concerning VW dealers, I am soon to go to Strasbourg where I work, and where my car will be taken care of. Anyone know a serious VW dealer in the area ? In fact, I was wondering whether I would not bring my car to Geiger in Kehl (Germany), just on the other side of the bridge over the Rhine (20mn away from home), because I suspect they must be much more acquainted with Phaetons than French dealers.
Anyone in this area by chance ?
P.


----------



## Waterwerkes (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

I have just performed this simple task of cleaning the screens. The filters were fairly new, however, the same could not be said about the screens. My filter indicators were at 50 - 75 % prior to the cleaning, and now, they're not budging from the white. Every Phaeton owner should perform this every 3-4 months in dusty areas/climates... You'd be surprised how much road dirt can pack up on the screens...


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Today I decided to clean the air filters after a dusty summer. Surprisely the air intake service indicators are completely white. My car is equipped with dusty air filter (which has sponge) and without snow screen. 
This is the first time I clean the filter after 23,000 km and they were not very dirty.
Now every thing works well except that the service indicators can not be moved to 100 back to 50 and vice versa. Last year I was able to change the indicator from fully white to fully red and vice versa. Now I cannot. Does this mean that both service indicators are defective or they are normally working?
Help please...


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The snow filters are very inexpensive - likely no more than €15 each, plus the small cost of one screw to retain each one. Likely it would be less expensive for you to order them from your local dealer.
I would be surprised if a car delivered to France did not have the filters in it, although I suppose an argument could be made that you might not need them in the far south-east.
Michael

Hi Michael,
Just had my dealer on the phone. Apparently, he has never seen such filters, and could not find any part number for them. Could you (or anyone else) help out please with a part number I could give him ?
Thanks,
P.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

Suggest to the dealer that he look in the VW electonic parts catalog, at the illustration that shows the air filter plenum. The snow screen will be illustrated there. VW parts catalogs are identical all over the world - even if you took the car to a VW dealer in the middle of the Sahara desert, or in Death Valley, CA, they would see the snow screen on their parts catalog display.
In the meantime, here is a picture of a snow screen from a W12. The part number is visible (upside down) in the middle. This should help the dealer get close to the part number of a snow screen for a Phaeton with your engine type in it.
Michael


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Questions about Cleaning Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intake*

First, I have carefully read the thread in the TOC on this subject, but have a few questions.
When removing the three engine compartment shrouds around the W12 engine, one must remove six screws. What specific tool is required to do this? (I must admit to not being very mechanical, and don't own a lot of tools. I damage fewer of my possessions this way.)
Next, my 2006 has the BRP engine. Does anyone know if the component layout/procedure is different in any meaningful way from the BAP engine?
Also, the car is 4 years old, with 27k miles. So the last major service was at 20k miles. Before tackling the snow screens, would it be worthwhile to order a pair of air cleaner elements, and swap the old ones out "since I'm in the neighborhood?" I suppose the answer is, take a look at the condition of the current ones, but it seems a good idea to have a replacement pair on hand. Thanks much.


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Questions about Cleaning Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intake (Kenzdriving)*

The screws securing the covers are of the Torx variety. I don't know what size off the top of my head. If you don't have these tools, you can buy a set at any auto parts store, walmart, etc.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Questions about Cleaning Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intake (Kenzdriving)*

Hi Ken:
As Jeffery pointed out, you need a 'Torx' screwdriver. This is a reasonably common specification of screwdriver for European cars. 99% of the Torx fasteners on the Phaeton use only 3 Torx bit sizes. I can't recall offhand what the sizes are, but if you ask a VW technician, they would be able to tell you. I suggest you buy one conventional 'screwdriver' for each of the 3 common sizes, and then a set of bits that cover all 12 Torx sizes to cater to the last 1%. Total capital cost = about $25.








The BRP is functionally identical to the BAP. The only significant physical differences are a different shape of intake manifold on the top (this is primarily a styling and design issue) and a different oil pan at the bottom. There are numerous small improvements, but nothing that would be visible to us to or affect work we would do as a DIY owner.
If the last service was done only 7,000 miles ago, I cannot see any benefit at all to replacing the air filter elements. Air filters are replaced on a schedule that is strictly mileage based, in other words, the filters do not deteriorate based on calender time. I think it would just be a waste of money to replace them simply because you are in there anyway. What you could do is gently vacuum the dirty side of the filter with a domestic vacuum that has a brush attachment. *Don't* blow them out from the clean side with high pressure air (meaning, air with a pressure higher than you would get out of a household hair dryer) or you will damage the paper and this will render the filters inoperative. You could, I suppose, gently blow some air though them from the clean side with a household hair dryer, but honestly, I think that just vacuuming the dirty side is more than sufficient.
Michael


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Questions about Cleaning Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intake (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks very much. I look forward to my "spring cleaning."


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Questions about Cleaning Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intake (Kenzdriving)*

Hi Ken:
Below is a picture of a 'bit set' that I purchased about 4 years ago. I believe it cost about $90, but it has been an extraordinarily useful set of tools to have - it is the equivilent of having 115 different screwdrivers.
If a bit becomes damaged from use, it is very easy to purchase a single replacement bit, or a pack of 3 (identical) replacement bits. Another advantage of a bit set like this is that because the exact specification for each bit is engraved on the side of the bit, you can find out what sizes you most commonly use (for example, the Torx 20 is very common on the Phaeton), and then go to a store to buy a conventional Torx 20 driver without wondering whether or not you are buying the correct specification tool.
Michael


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here are a couple of pix of my dirty snowscreens. You can see the difference. I noticed an improvement in MPG afterwards.
Graham
_(images resized by Michael, post content untouched)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:26 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## Ronntar (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intakes (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
just found this great article. I was totally surprised by the fact, that you guys got a much better Version of the Airfilterboxes (Snowscreen, relief valve, saturation indicators) than we are allowed to have in our Phaetons...







Do you or anyone else know the prt-number or where to get those? Would like to have them in my german based Phaeton, too. Because those frozen snow partikles we got also in Winter and a saturation indicator is a very good thing to have in my opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Breetings, Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intakes (Ronntar)*

Hello Ron:
When Phaetons are built, there are some minor differences in construction depending on whether or not the vehicle is destined for a "cold country" (for example, North America) or whether it is destined for a "warm country" (for example, Southern Europe).
It is possible that when your car was built, it was originally destined for a warm country, and therefore did not get snow screens fitted.
You can investigate this further by reviewing the post entitled Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers , then downloading the PDF that is there and decoding the build sticker on your vehicle.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intakes (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related post - air filter service gauges


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here is a PDF from the Phaeton repair manual that explains the tasks to be carried out in order to replace the engine air filters on a W12 Phaeton. The concepts are similar for other engines. 


Double-click on the thumbnail to open the PDF at full size. 

Michael


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Brings back memories from the headlight project I completed last night. Just a word of caution when 'unsnapping the press studs in diagram NO2-003 items number 4 & 5, be careful if using any sort of pry tool. 

On one side, these unsnapped no problem using my hands only. The other side wasn’t giving in and I used a screw driver to pry it open. Unfortunately, the wrong two pieces separated and I found myself needing to repair the snap button with a center punch afterwards.


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey All,
This is a great thread!
My Air Filter indicators have been in the red since I bought the car a few weeks ago (I reset them, they returned to "red").
Using the instructions and tips in this thread I was able to easily remove the snow filters and clean them, some observations:
-I have no basis but I'm thinking that they have never been cleaned. They were black and full of sand and other debris. The car spent time near the beach and brought of bunch of beach home. 
-Take a look at the intakes while you are in there, I had a fairly large piece of styrofoam in one.
-I have one "dusty area" air-filter and one "non dusty area" filter, I'll rectify that at my first oil change.
-Cleaning the snow filters is a nice way of getting acquainted with the air box areas for oil filter changes, headlight bulb replacement and spark plug replacement, all of which are upcoming in my car.
I'm sure the car will run even better and be more economical now that it can breath through it's proper "nostrils"!
Thanks to all those who contributed to this thread (especially Michael and Paul); it made this job easy!:thumbup:


----------



## dstalling (Feb 19, 2009)

*Interval to clean screens before they cause red dial to appear?*

I just finished changing the low beam bulbs and was surprised by the amount of debris that had accumulated since they were changed a year ago. Most of the material was insect parts and the driver's side had a lot more than the other screen. There was no red dial showing but clearly there was enough to restrict air flow. Being in Kansas perhaps is the reason for the bug debris? Thanks to all who contributed to the link(s) on changing out the low beam bulbs. The information really helped! 
Happy New Year to all!! 
daves
:wave:


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

*Help Ordering Snow Screens*

Hello All,

Thanks to the excellent postings regarding changing out bulbs and claening out snow screens, I went ahead today and changed out the air filters/cleaned snow screens on my V8 - no problems.

But, when it came to my W12 when I finally removed the filters, I realized that the snow screens were not there! I recently acquired this car and I have been gradually addressing all the minor (and major - ie torque converter) issues the car has...

The favor I wish to ask is whethe someone can guide me to the part numbers for the snow screens? I tried navigating around 1stVWparts.com to no avail

Thanking all in advance,

Steve


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Steve:

When VW builds cars, they apply slight construction variations to the vehicle depending on what region of the world the car is destined for. If your Phaeton was originally destined for a 'warm climate' area, it would not have been equipped with snow screens. Likewise, if it was destined for a 'cold climate' area, it would have been equipped with snow screens and also filled with coolant that offered a greater level of freeze protection than normal.

I tried looking on page 129-60 of the VW Parts Catalog (this shows the air cleaner assembly for the W12 engine Phaetons), and could not find the snow screen there. This is a bit surprising, because that is where I would expect the thing to be - it fits inside the air cleaner.

I bet that if you go visit a VW dealership and talk to the Parts Specialist there, they will be able to find the snow screen for you in the parts catalog, and order it. If you don't have any success with this, wait about a month (until I get back to Canada - I am in the Seychelles Islands now) and I will have a look at the snow screen on my own Phaeton and see if it has a part number embossed on it. It's probably time for me to clean them now...

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Steve:

Below is an enlargement of a part of a picture of a snow screen taken from the first page of this post. It appears that there is a number 848 108 7 embossed on it. This doesn't really sound like a Phaeton part number (Phaeton part numbers usually start with 3D0), but if you print this photo and take it to your VW Dealer Parts Specialist, it will probably help them find the part for you.

Michael

(double-click on the thumbnail to enlarge it)


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Michael

Thanks a bunch for researching this issue... I will print out the photo with the partial numbers and go to my dealer's parts specialist...

Steve


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

PanEuropean said:


> Steve:
> 
> Below is an enlargement of a part of a picture of a snow screen taken from the first page of this post. It appears that there is a number 848 108 7 embossed on it.
> Michael
> ...


I looked at the snow screens I removed from my V8 and one of them had the same number as the one from Michael's W12. The other one had a number 848 124 4. Don't know which one was right or left side. Looks like the V8 and W12 use the same screens. You could fit check, since it looks like you have one of each. If they are the same, you can have my slightly used (1yr) screens for the price of postage.


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Fighterguy said:


> I looked at the snow screens I removed from my V8 and one of them had the same number as the one from Michael's W12. The other one had a number 848 124 4. Don't know which one was right or left side. Looks like the V8 and W12 use the same screens. You could fit check, since it looks like you have one of each. If they are the same, you can have my slightly used (1yr) screens for the price of postage.


Thank you! That is very kind.... please PM me with estimated postage, address, etc and I'll send you a check along with my mailing address.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> Zaph:
> The upper portion of the airbox is very difficult to remove (due to extremely tight tolerances all around it) on the W12. It is possible that the same might be true on your car.
> FYI, you have to remove the big round tube that carries the filtered air into the engine before you attempt to remove the upper portion of the airbox cover. You won't get anywhere as long as that tube is attached. In practice, you have to disconnect that big tube at both ends (airbox and where it connects to the engine, typically at the MAF, or Mass Airflow Sensor) and then remove it and set it aside.
> Michael


Any advice on how to remove the plastic air intake hose? I've been trying for some time and cant seem to get it off. I'm using channel lock pliers to release the metal clamps and get the hose most of the way off of the engine side, but can't get get the air box side of the hose to move very much. I don't want to use too much force as I'm afraid of breaking something.

Bobby


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sarmale89 said:


> Any advice on how to remove the plastic air intake hose? I've been trying for some time and cant seem to get it off. I'm using channel lock pliers to release the metal clamps and get the hose most of the way off of the engine side, but can't get get the air box side of the hose to move very much. I don't want to use too much force as I'm afraid of breaking something.
> 
> Bobby


Never mind. Just got it off. FYI for everyone with a W12, you really have to compress the accordion-looking part of the hose to get it off. I did this by grabbing the hose firmly with both hands at the air box side and pushing away from the air box, thus compressing the hose.

Bobby


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

I successfully removed my drivers side air box lid and cleaned the snow screen. I am having trouble, however, getting the lid on the passenger side off. It appears that the presence of a coolant hose is preventing me from lifting the lid out. I see, though, that the VW repair manual doesn't ask you to remove the coolant hose. Also, it appears that Michael's hose is attached in the last picture on the opening post on this thread. How do i get this darned thing off?!?

*My Hose Problem*


Bobby


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

See instructions overlaid on the picture below - click on the picture to enlarge it.

Michael


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> See instructions overlaid on the picture below - click on the picture to enlarge it.
> 
> Michael
> 
> View attachment 870


Michael,

Thanks for the further clarification! I figured out the clip release last night and actually managed to get the lid out and then back in without disconnecting the hose. Though I must admit, it was mighty tricky getting it out and back in. 

On a related note, my left saturation indicator read 100% and indeed had a filthy snow screen, which i cleaned. The right side's indicator, however, wasn't even red. I cleaned he filter and snow screen nonetheless. I thought this was kind of odd that one side would be clogged and the other relatively clean.

Also, loosening the hex nut that secures the lower plenum to the fender helped me a great deal in installing my dual xenon headlights. With the lower plenum (air box) loose, i could wiggle the headlamp into place MUCH easier.

Bobby


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bobby,
Just a thought reference your "clean" right side.
Reference my post above, I found a large piece of styrofoam in the intake on one side of my car.
It was in the duct that goes between the grill and the air box.
I'm wondering if that is clogged if it takes air from the alternate source (engine compartment?) which may have kept your screen clean but probably is less than ideal.


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

johnt26 said:


> Bobby,
> Just a thought reference your "clean" right side.
> Reference my post above, I found a large piece of styrofoam in the intake on one side of my car.
> It was in the duct that goes between the grill and the air box.
> I'm wondering if that is clogged if it takes air from the alternate source (engine compartment?) which may have kept your screen clean but probably is less than ideal.


John,

My air duct appeared to be free of obstructions, although I didn't stick my hand in there to feel if anything was blocking it.

Bobby


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Update...

I just performed the 60K service.

The snow screens were relatively dirty again after only 3,000 miles, they will get attention at each oil change interval!

I assumed that they had never been cleaned in my previous post, I'm sure I was wrong. With the amount of dirt and debris I found after 3,000 miles, they must have been cleaned.


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

I bought my 2004 V8 last September with 62K miles on the odometer and cleaned out the screens within the first week (they were very dirty and clogged). I did my first oil change about 8K miles later and cleaned out the dirty screens again then. I just completed another oil change last week after about 10K miles and this time I just removed the screens (again very dirty) and will keep them out during the warm months of the year. I will re-install them in another 10K miles (next oil change). It will be Fall by then. Does anybody think there is anything wrong with this? I figure the engine will breath a bit more freely without them during the Summer and maybe improve performance and economy. Any thoughts? Thanks...Jay


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

My air filters are 8,000 mi old or less and both looked fairly new this morning when I changed the HID low beam bulbs. I have the dusty climate versions of the air filters (with the dark foam layer). I beat the filters, foam layer down, against the windshield glass, and a surprising amount of mostly white sand came out. As I beat, some fell off; beat it again and more and more kept falling off! It didn't seem possible that more could keep coming out, but did.

Thank you all to those who contributed.




dstalling said:


> and the driver's side had a lot more than the other screen.


The driver side on mine was at 25% red; pass side at 75% red. Passenger side was significantly dirtier and even had a torn piece of paper inside roughly of an area similar to a 10¢ US coin.




Sarmale89 said:


> having trouble, however, getting the lid on the passenger side off. It appears that the presence of a coolant hose is preventing me from lifting the lid out. I see, though, that the VW repair manual doesn't ask you to remove the coolant hose.


I loosened the coolant hose. As engine was still warm, a little bit of vapor came out. No burns or anything. Watch out, whoever does this with a hot W12.




Sarmale89 said:


> On a related note, my left saturation indicator read 100% and indeed had a filthy snow screen, which i cleaned. The right side's indicator, however, wasn't even red. I cleaned he filter and snow screen nonetheless. I thought this was kind of odd that one side would be clogged and the other relatively clean.


Phaeton's right side (passgr) was significantly dirtier than the left.




chillson said:


> cleaned out the screens within the first week (they were very dirty and clogged) [...] I did my first oil change about 8K miles later and cleaned out the dirty screens again then. I just completed another oil change last week after about 10K miles and this time I just removed the screens (again very dirty) and will keep them out during the warm months of the year. I will re-install them in another 10K miles (next oil change). It will be Fall by then. Does anybody think there is anything wrong with this?


Don't know. Maybe that's why they only install these in the factory for cold climates.




PanEuropean said:


> *Archival Note:* Related post - air filter service gauges


Michael, the related post appears as non-existent on my machine.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I think that the broken link referencing 'Air Filter Service Gauges' is a circular reference that would take the reader back to the very first post on page 1 of this discussion.

The link probably broke as a result of threads being merged, or possibly the conversion from the ZeroForum software to the Vbulletin software about a year ago.

Michael


----------



## Geezar (Dec 28, 2011)

*Heads Up on bulb replacement and shoddy service from dealer*

Thanks to the many members of this forum I was able to easily replace low beam HID on driver side of 4.2L V8....I was able to secure a #66145 bulb from OEMbulbs.com for $69.00 plus $8.00 packing and registered mail shipping...the downside was it came from Lithuania and took 12 days....

Now for the discovery of shoddy servece.... The filter was totally clean but only because no air was able to enter it due to the fact that the snow filter at the bottom was completely blocked by about one sixteenth crud and debree of butterflys, moths and other bugs...obviously the dealership just ignored completeing the service corectly.....Automobil's cannot run without air flow and bad air flow leads to all kinds of operating issues.....

Now I was curious as to the passenger side's condition....first observation was the heat shield was not snaped back in place but on further inspection I found a soiled filter....however it was only because the snow screen was not properly installed that air could flow through as that screen was partially blocked as well.......It goes without saying that I won't be using that dealership to service my new Phaeton....(New Owner of 2004 V8) 

Just a caution to check up on your service tech's by yourself or someone else if you're not so inclined......

Hope the above helps someone avoid operating issues...

Dave


----------



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

Geezar said:


> Thanks to the many members of this forum I was able to easily replace low beam HID on driver side of 4.2L V8....I was able to secure a #66145 bulb from OEMbulbs.com for $69.00 plus $8.00 packing and registered mail shipping...the downside was it came from Lithuania and took 12 days....
> 
> Now for the discovery of shoddy servece.... The filter was totally clean but only because no air was able to enter it due to the fact that the snow filter at the bottom was completely blocked by about one sixteenth crud and debree of butterflys, moths and other bugs...obviously the dealership just ignored completeing the service corectly.....Automobil's cannot run without air flow and bad air flow leads to all kinds of operating issues.....
> 
> ...



Hi Dave,

Sorry to hear your service experience with the dealer, but I was on the same boat before, and similar thing happened with my snow screen as well, one side of the screen wasn't installed properly.

So I tried to do do more simple maintenance work my self, so far I have replaced Air and Pollen filter, fuel filter, spark plugs all by myself, and it wasn't hard at all, You can see my posts below:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...and-Pollen-Filter-Replacment-DIY-(17-Pictures)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5505183-Phaeton-Fuel-Filter-Change-DIY-(18-Pictures)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-and-change-spark-plugs-on-the-V8-engine-TOC

Tomas


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure neither dealer I've used for the 4 services I've had even knows the snow screens are fitted.


----------



## Geezar (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomasty, 
Thanks for the links as I am a DIY guy on most everything...Should have the vag-com and DVD manual from Bently tomorrow...Just did the A/C on that 86 Mark Vll LSC and had to send out to Oklahoma just to get a line with the correct fittings and still had to do some dramatic bending...BTW still using R12...lol (supply gettin real low) Sorry it took so long to get back to you guys.. 

Invisibleware 
Thanks for you reply as well, have read a lot of your posts and got a feeling I'll be calling on your expertise a whole lot.....and yes you were right the Service Mgr didn't know what the snow screen was....scarey and glad I foung this forum.... 

Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted. 

Michael


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

I tried to change the airfilters today, but I had a bad surprise waiting for me - my W12 is the newer one, with 450hp 2006 year. It seems as it has a different engine cover and an additional black box on the sides, so its impossible to get the airfilter cover out. At least I didnt figure it out. There is not enough clearence, I miss like 1cm. 
In the pictures you can see the differences between Micheals and my W12. I also dont have the indicators on the air filters. 









as you can see here, there are extra tubes going from the front of the engine to the sides. 








on Micheals W12, there is only a round black "box", on mine there is a rectangular as well as a round box. 

Any ideas how to get them out? 

Thanks, Lukas


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

sorry to bring this up, but any ideas? Anything in the Bentley manual? Thanks


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Lukas,
To start with, I own a 3.0V6 TDI, so I do not know if my suggestions are going to be useful at all, however I hope they might help a little.
In my car in order to remove the air filter top cover, which sits on the passenger side, I found quite useful to detach the elbow like hose that connects the cover with turbo, in your case with the intake manifold in order to gain some maneouvrability. I also had to remove the windscreen washer fluir reservoir filling neck. And to disconnect the air mass flowmeter plug.
In your case you might also have to disconnect one of the hoses that connect onto the expansion tank and that run over the air filter top cover.
In my car, I find it to be a little PITA not only because of all the bits and bobs that you have to deal with, but also, on top of that due to the difficult to reach screws that you have to undo. Therefore I would strongly recommend to use the exact fit screwdriver to undo the screws that secure the airfilter top cover to the bottom side of it, otherwise it is quite likely that you will damage the head of the screws and it will become really difficult to remove them.
Best of luck!!!

Gabriel


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions, I have no problems making the airfilter cover loose, Ieven removed the hose with the sensor in it. There simply is not enough space between the engine and the side.


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Lukas,
That component you are referring to is the breather valve filter, or valve PCV. It connects the suction side of the intake manifold with the crankcase via a tube, which can be loosened quite easily. Just the location where it connects to the valve is different. Also, it looks like your valve filter is a little bigger than the original in Michael's (and my) car. Is the bigger size a problem or the different routing of the hoses? The valve PCV only has a couple of bolts. Isn't it possible to remove it?

Willem


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

since I didnt know what it was, I didnt want to disconnect it. We have holidays on tuesday, so I will try.

offtopic Willem
Btw I have sent you the package, it should arrive this week. the j605 B revision should be working, but didnt in my car. The newer revision is probably not working.

Thanks, Lukas


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Just for the sake of curiosity, the rectangular box that you outlined in one of the pictures is, according to VW/Audi literature, the "pressure control valve for crankcase breather system". It contains an oil separator and a pressure valve that feeds the blow-by gases onto the intake manifold.
Perhaps by removing it, you might be able to lift the top cover... Just an idea.


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Do I have to await any fluids running out of the PCV?


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

laser21 said:


> Do I have to await any fluids running out of the PCV?


Probably not at all. The PCV sits there to control the pressure inside the crankcase. Some of the combustible gas inside the cylinders (and exhaust gas too), finds its way into the crankcase, because the seals between pistons and cylinders aren't perfect. These gases are fed into the intake manifold in a controlled way through the PCV. So it is mainly gas flowing through it, with only marginal amounts of oil. So no oil will flow out there.



> Btw I have sent you the package, it should arrive this week. the j605 B revision should be working, but didnt in my car. The newer revision is probably not working.


I'll let you know the results on the thread you started.

Willem


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks Willem for the clarifications!


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Snow screens caked with salt!*

More on the snow screens…

After the winter we had in most of the Eastern USA, it may be a good idea to check the snow screens on your P.

I did an oil change today along with air filters and both headlight low beam HIDs. I found out where a lot of the salt that was used on the roads this year ended up, caked in the snow screens! My wife drove the P to DC from Philly in several very active snowstorms (it's an incredible snow machine with Blizzaks on it!). So our car may be the exception versus the rule.


----------



## Michaelmiracle (Nov 21, 2014)

I checked my snow screens and am missing one on the drivers side. Anyone have a resource for getting these, or is the dealer adequate?
Michael.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I would have given you mine. I threw them out about a week or 2 ago when cleaning up the garage.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Did yA happen to find any wheel centre caps when doing the cleanup? 
I'd sure love some ...


----------



## lelievre12 (Nov 25, 2015)

My snow screens were so dirty I was getting red air filter change indications all the time (even with new filters). My car was always serviced at Tom Wood VW in Indianapolis so it was disappointing to see how bad the screens were. Man they were totally blocked!! They had never been cleaned. See photos:



















Thanks to VWVortex forum for posting about this 'hidden' secret!!


----------

